# Moving from my 37 to a 20L..



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I'm moving most of my fish and plants to a 20 long I recently freed up.. Got the plants moved and added some driftwood. Set up the tank with a sponge filter.. And the sponge has been sitting in my canister filter for quite a while so I think I'll be safe to add fish.

Not really keen on the 'scape at this point.. And yes, I do know the swords will need pruning eventually. 

Fish will be some cardinal tetras and a Bolivian Ram.. Maybe my marbled hatchets if I've got room. The water is still clearing up.. But there's already new growth from my swords!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i especially like the driftwood on the right.


----------



## DeboraBremner (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking good! I also love that driftwood on the right!!


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! Yeah, I do like the two pieces to the right.. I've had the smaller triangular piece for a couple years, and bought the two larger pieces from my LFS the other day without even thinking about that old piece.. They ended up being the same type of wood and look pretty good next to each other!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

